# mod or admin



## slayerman (Dec 25, 2004)

how do you become a mod or a admin ???


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2004)

Well for starters you don't go around begging to be one...

Seriously: 
- you need to be a well respected member
- you must be well known to everyone 
- you shouldn't be bothering others about it

There may be more but those I reckon are the main factors looked at.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 25, 2004)

YOU don't!

You don't just become one, we choose people who are credible, reliable and have contributed and have spent time and effort at GBAtemp.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## slayerman (Dec 25, 2004)

THX for the info people and a MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEWYEAR !!

( going to buy the newest PC in europe yay ! )


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah don't get the ones from the US, they stick leprechauns in the machines to do their dirty work.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 27, 2004)

I suggest 2 words phrases only: "You Don't" or "You Can't" or "Hell No" and lastly, "Too Bad".


----------



## djgarf (Dec 27, 2004)

QUOTE(slayerman @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> how do you become a mod or a admin ???Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have often wondered this too


----------



## slayerman (Dec 27, 2004)

if it would be sticky or something it will help 
other members too ( i think )


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 27, 2004)

QUOTE(slayerman @ Dec 27 2004 said:


> if it would be sticky or something it will help
> other members too ( i think )


I see no reason for a sticky. I find it pretty obvious that to be a staff member that is entrusted with some power over the board, they must first prove themselves and set a good example, which takes time.


----------



## speechless (Dec 27, 2004)

QUOTE(slayerman @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> how do you become a mod or a admin ???Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you have to ask how, then chances are, your never gonna be...
it's the same way you get ops/@ on irc...you won't ever get it by asking...

if someone deems you worthy of such reward, then they will approach you...it never works the other way around..
so to make an easy answer...the answer is...

Impossible, you can't !!1


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 27, 2004)

QUOTE(speechless @ Dec 27 2004 said:


> it's the same way you get ops/@ on irc...you won't ever get it by asking...


that is not true.....well it wasnt when there as only one bot there...tekken i tihnk....


----------



## speechless (Dec 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Dec 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(speechless @ Dec 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > it's the same way you get ops/@ on irc...you won't ever get it by asking...
> ...


one word for these types of pm's/msg's and that is lame.
lamers dont get what they want. don't be a lamer.


----------



## elifecyber (Dec 27, 2004)

whats the irc channel?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Dec 28, 2004)

I must say to all the admins/mods/others, that they are doing a pretty darn good job, most forums where i go it's chaotic, they don't close flamethreads and they also ban people without thinking

keep it up


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 28, 2004)

QUOTE(elifecyber @ Dec 27 2004 said:


> whats the irc channel?


#gbatemp on efnet


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 28, 2004)

oh yeah i remember now....falcon was the bot...and then all that dranzer thing happened and the bot got kicked(by you if i recall =p) and tekken got upseet...haha....but i asked for an op for op and i got it XD...well that was like last year i think...


----------

